# Likely the Last Step for Skilled Squaners



## CraZZ CFOP (Feb 3, 2019)

NOTE: This is from a sub-20 square-1 solver. This is just me looking towards the future. This is not final. I have not genned algs, because I want to leave it to someone else to do.
*Step 1: CSP* *(98 cases)*
This is the "Easiest" step as there are many people who have already mastered it. Basically, you trace the square-1 to see if the squan is in even parity or odd parity, and you do an alg that solves the cubeshape and the parity. This should take no longer than about 1.2 seconds to execute for experienced squaners.
*Step 2: Edge and Corner Orientation (222 cases?)*
This solves edge orientation and corner orientation simultaniously. You would see which corners/edges need to be on the other side on both sides, and you would do an algorithm to solve all orientation at once. It is hard to say how long this step for experienced squaner to recognize and execute. A rough estimate could be around 2 seconds.
*Step 3: PBL (967-ish cases) *
This solves permutes both layers at once. This seems like this is definately the hardest step, but for some reason, lots of people have already learned a good portion of PBL. (Maybe the algs are easy to learn.) It should take about 2 seconds for an experienced squaner to do this step.


----------

